# best hay?



## morning-star

Whats the best hay to use as bedding and feed for mice?

I'm now fully switching to a home made mix which doesn't have any alfalfa/hay pellets in it so was wondered what was best hay nutrition wise?

They currently get meadow hay but I wondered if this was good enough?

thanks.


----------



## Stina

Nutritionally, grass hays are the best...timothy, orchard grass, meadow hay...as long as they are weed free. I use alfalfa pellets as my rodent bedding though...it is less expensive, less allergenic (my husband is allergic to the grass hays), and they don't like to eat it generally (though it is totally safe for them to eat it...I prefer a bedding they don't WANT to eat)


----------



## morning-star

with the meadow hay I put a good load in and buy next time they need cleaning (about a week) out they have pretty much eaten it all. (I mix it with paper tissue as well just so they have something left I haven't noticed they have ate all the hay. :lol:

but the whole point of having hay as a bedding in my case is so they do eat it.

I'm allergic to their bedding/the mice at any-rate. :lol:


----------



## Emfa Mouse

I was told mice don't eat hay... ? :|


----------



## Laigaie

Mice don't NEED to eat large amounts of forage like a guinea pig would, but they will definitely happily consume hay, especially if it's good, green, fragrant grass hay. Personally, between the bad drought, the wildfires, and the rain at the wrong time of the season, we're in a major hay shortage here in the Midwest, so mine are doing without. It's bad enough paying that for the GPigs, so the animals that can do without hay are doing so until Spring.


----------



## morning-star

I was told hay is good fibre for them especially if you don't use the pellets in the feed?


----------



## Emfa Mouse

Oh... thanks!


----------

